# Help me figure this out?



## Cheri in NY (May 10, 2002)

DS is almost 18...was homeschooled til 8th grade, then to a Christian school through 10th grade. Repeated 5th, and Dec b-day which accounts for his age now. His father and I are separated for the last almost 3years now. Father did not pay anything towards tuition last year. Now, this June, I lost my job and can't afford the tuition. The public school is out completely. We get child support and spousal support and some help from friends. Son has been working fulltime at the farm down the road. Do I test him and put him into the grade/curriculum recommended and homeschool independently? I'm leaning towards Christian Liberty Press, unless you guys have another idea?? No paperwork requirements are necessary to the supt of schools after age 16 here in NY. Or have him do some online classes? Or nothing at all?? Thank you for any and all advice??:thumb:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

GED & then some on line college?


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

We use a Charlotte Mason approach and use Ambleside online as a guide. You could also have him take the ACT and then he can duel enroll in college. He would be earning high school and college credits at the same time. What are his goals? At this point in time he should have some goals with what he wants to do and where he wants to go. I would start there and then move forward toward those goals. Blessings, Kat


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> You could also have him take the ACT and then he can duel enroll in college.


That's just what I was going to suggest...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What does he want to do? You have several options including on-line classes, early GED classes (might require school district approval), local college classes and I'm sure there are other options available. 

Some colleges offer free on-line classes. That might be a good route to go.


----------



## Scraprageous (Sep 4, 2013)

There are a lot of free online courses (Coursera, Kahn academy and more) that he could do, in addition to independent study using either the library or free online courses. Really need to ask him what he wants to do as young men at that age like their independence and usually have some ideas about the path they think they want their life to follow.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

there might also be a free online public school that uses K12 curriculum... it is very good.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

This is a late response, but I'd have him pick up classes at HVCC (local community college) that is very supportive of homeschooling. Not free, but very reasonable for college credit.

But, it sort of depends on what he wants to do? Take a break and get a job? Take a "gap year"? Or continue into community college to pick up some credits while he figures things out?


----------

